# Frame Wrap



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Whats everyones consensus on frame wrapping? I have always done it... but now have two new shiny frames for XC which I think the frame wrap is going to wreck the look of the paint etc.

Im sure frames will still stay mint if the bike is looked after and washed properly without scratching it etc.

Im interested in others opinions.

Cheers


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was glad I wrapped my frame. Scuffed up the chain stay on the first ride, but the wrap took all the abuse.


----------



## Crayefish (Apr 4, 2021)

I've only added 3M to the headset area (for shifter cable rub) and to replace the old oem stuff on the back of the seat stay and under the BB, which get abrasive marks. Doesn't really affect the look in my opinion, but may depend on colour (my bike is black).

I'd rather look at frame wrap than scuffs!

I wish I'd done my top tube where the brake levers contact (in a crash), but its too late now, so no point.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm sure you will wish you had it on there when it gets scratched or glad you put on there when it prevents it getting scratched. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I used to stress out about it, but it can be a pain to do and not sure if it’s worth the trouble. I’ve always cut my own pieces out of bulk 3M material. Maybe a kit is easier.

That said, I’ll still put a small strip on the bottom of the downtube and a bit on the headtube for cable rub.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I wrap my bikes in dust and mud. But don't get me wrong, important moving parts are nearly spotless. Oh yeah, I have chainstay protectors. I guess I figured out the (my) priorities after 45 years of riding.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

I absolutely love frame wraps and wrap all my frames in Invisiframe or Ride Wrap. It takes about 3 hours to install but its so worth it. I have had a few crashes and the wrap has taken all the damage leaving the frame scratch free. Just peel off the damaged frame piece and stick on a new one.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I do my frame, cranks, and fork in 3M vivvid vinyl. Nobody can tell it's there. But I did order some knockoff wrap from Taiwan for half the price so we'll see how well that does.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I always wrap. Used to be a royal pain cutting my own templates, but now I get kits and its a couple of hours. The key is to do it with a bare frame, which I do anyways when I get a new (or used) bike. It's also much easier to do on a new frame.
As far as looks, no one sees it. If your bike is matt can can get the tape in matt. Unless I tell people they don't know, and even then they sometimes can't easily see it.

It does add weight, which for XC racing may be a negative.


----------



## Steezystu98 (May 13, 2021)

I'd definitely recommend wrapping your frame in a RideWrap tailored kit. I've tried 3M before, but found it looked tacky and left some adhesive on the frame when I took it off so I went with RideWrap this season instead. The gloss finish does a really great job at keeping the bike looking new for a long time and you can barely even tell it's on there! 

Also, If you're planning to resell either of your bikes over the next few years, wrapping them will help them maintain their value as they'll be 95% covered and shouldn't have any cosmetic damage

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I've used invisiframe and will definitely do it again on new frames. The look will get more ruined by chips and scratches. It's not that bad to install, try it over a couple shifts on different days.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Frame wrap is the absolute biggest PITA ever!

Did it once, previously used taped, after dropping the coin on frame wrap and spending hours installing it when I could have been riding, I said never again.

Buy some racers tape and put it where you need it.

It's a bike, it's not jewelry


----------

